# need help with codes... P0420 and P2196



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

background, 2006 audi a3, 2.0t, dsg.. i got a eurosport turbo-back exhaust.
installed the turbo-back exhaust back in november, P0420 came up first week of january. i changed out the after-cat sensor, but returned about a week later. did some reserch and people were saying because i got a high-flow cat , the after cat sensor reading is too high so i ordered an o2 extention bung from 42 draft design and installed it on wednesday, cleared codes and was all good. i was driving normally up a hill and check engine light comes on.. so i drive straight to my work where my coworkers vags it. and these 2 codes came up.. P0420, catalyst system efficiency below threshold bank 1, and P2196 o2 sensor stuck rich bank 1 sensor 1....
did a little more research and for the P2196 people are saying it could be a dirty air filter.....(?) inside of my exhaust tips are black, but exhaust doesnt stink... i dont think there is excessive fuel consumption... any input would be greatly appreciated... i dont have any of the vag read outs, but from what he said everything looked okay....


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: need help with codes... P0420 and P2196 (mista808)*

Please post your AutoScan. This will show the exact faults and info about the installed modules.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: need help with codes... P0420 and P2196 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

ok, CEL came on today while my girlfriend was driving home. heres what my coworkers VAG pulled up...

Friday,12,February,2010,16:47:06:45842
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080
Software Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 21406 444 54803
1 Fault Found:
008598 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
P2196 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 43984 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.07
Time: 13:12:31
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 831 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 79.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

all help is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

ur throwing the cel because of the high flow cat, are you chipped/flashed, i know i had this probl;em for a while when i put on my atp catless and i used the famous wayne angle spacer to space the o2 sensor. but when i got chipped by APR i didnt need it anymore and never saw the cel again. if u are not chipped spacing it out is like the only option unless u wanna clear the cel every other day


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

thanks for the reply. im not chipped/flashed. i read up on the P0420, and options were to space out the rear O2, or stage 2 flash... so i bought an O2 spacer from 42 draft design (same as the waynes angle spacer). im not getting that code anymore but now getting this P2196...


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

maybe try cleaning the sensors, like seafoam or something? ive been throwing p0036 codes all week and im stage 2 chipped with a catless dp but mine are post cat, the code u have is pre cat i think


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (mista808)*

This fault could be the effect of the spacer. I would remove it and run the readiness tests. This will likely fail the converter test, but will run the O2 sensors tests.
If you only have the converter fault after testing and normal driving, reinstall the original or install a more efficient aftermarket converter. 



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 8:24 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

*P2196 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

check engine lite up today while my girlfriend was driving again. VAG'd it with my coworkers comp and did an auto-scan. heres what it came up with...
Friday,12,February,2010,16:47:06:45842
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080
Software Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 21406 444 54803
1 Fault Found:
008598 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
P2196 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 43984 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.07
Time: 13:12:31
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 831 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 79.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000
Monday,15,February,2010,12:36:46:45842
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Readiness Status: 0000 0000
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed
Oxygen Sensor(s): Passed
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Passed
Evaporative Emissions: Passed
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Passed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 56 62 72
VIN: WAUMF78P96A003361 Mileage: 44210km/27470miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E3FNK05N
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 21406 444 54803
1 Fault Found:
008598 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
P2196 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 44184 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 13:19:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 839 /min
Load: 28.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 041 0902 
Revision: 04004010 Serial number: 00000503220373
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021126
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 H HW: 8P0 820 043 H
Component: KlimavollautomatH14 0180 
Revision: 183712 Serial number: 8P0820043H 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H35 1102 
Revision: 00H35000 Serial number: 00000001705543
Coding: 018C4F82C014100000181800180000000028FE375C1100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 08192
Part No: 8P1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W0001F7K 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Coding: 00032605
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 D HW: 8P0 953 549 D
Component: J0527 H22 0060 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2243ED06002080
Coding: 0002263
Shop #: WSC 21406 444 54803
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H08 0100 
Revision: 08 Serial number: 25001054179573
Coding: 3F3F0342072102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 HW: 8P0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H73 0300 
Revision: D06 Serial number: AUX7Z0E3FNK05N
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0040 
Coding: 0000025
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.8 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003382D08850FC88F447300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
2 Faults Found:
00950 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); UNLOCK 
007 - Short to Ground
00955 - Key 1 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH03 0180 
Revision: 00002 Serial number: 10000001240750
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 E
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0040 
Coding: 0000025
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01553 - Motor for Central Locking; Passenger Door (V57); Lock 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 K HW: 8P0 035 186 K
Component: concert II US H51 0410 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6015297
Coding: 0001005
Shop #: WSC 65336 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 103
Mileage: 43396 km

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 B
Component: Tuer-SG 010 0030 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 B
Component: Tuer-SG 010 0030  
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday,15,February,2010,14:02:29:45842
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080
Software Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 21406 444 54803
1 Fault Found:
008598 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
P2196 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 44184 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 13:19:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 839 /min
Load: 28.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

so i took the O2 spacer out, and cleared the CEL. i was playing around with the VAG and sensor 1 has a reading of 111 and supposed to read 111, but sensor 2 fluctuates from 000 to 100 ( the 1 fluctuates), its supposed to read 110 or something like that... i dont know if thats normal. but i will wait till the CEL pops up again, and see what it reads. i have a feeling P0420 will come up.... thanks


----------

